# 3/32 x 3/16 Felt Sources.



## Jimw (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been searching for Felt for my SB 16. I need 3/32x3/16" Felt.

I can find F5 in 3/16" but the only 3/32" I can find is F55 which is like F7 but under 1/8" thick.

So either I can get the 3/16 F5 and cut 3/32" strips off or get the F55 felt and cut off 3/16" strips.

What has everyone else been doing? Where have you sourced your felt?

I also recall reading where someone has shaved 1/8" felt down with a razor on a gearbox shaft key way.


----------



## ranch23 (Feb 6, 2013)

After checking McMaster Carr, I would look at sewing supplies.


----------



## joe_m (Feb 6, 2013)

Leblond bought southbend 10 years ago, and somehow Grizzly ended up with it. Grizzly still sells replacement parts but it takes some looking in the manuals and number finding, dice rolling, votive candle burning etc before you can come up with the right part ID that they can find them. 

You start on this page:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/brands/southbend/parts.aspx

I found another thread in another galaxy far far away that said the number you might be wanting is sbpt207nk1 but that was from when Leblond had the goods, not Grizzly.

Grizzly has an online customer chat and might be able to help you find the part. They're pretty fast on replying to their emails too.

good luck
Joe


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 6, 2013)

I cut strips off of a piece of 3/32" x 1' x 60" F50 I bought off Ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/F50-FELT-1-...280807336606?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item41616bea9e

If you just need a small piece let know I can send you some for the price of the postage.


----------



## EOD1959 (Feb 6, 2013)

I made new wool felt wipes for my atlas lathe using high quality 100% wool boot inserts.


----------



## Splat (Feb 6, 2013)

Check local fabric/sewing stores like Joanne's. They have tons of felt in different thicknesses. Or Steve Wells IIRC sells refurb kits on Ebay that contains all the correct felts sizes needed.


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 6, 2013)

I got elt in a rebuild kit I bought - i have some left over I can send you if you want.  Let me know and I'll check what sizes I have.

Rick


----------



## Jimw (Feb 7, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> I cut strips off of a piece of 3/32" x 1' x 60" F50 I bought off Ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/F50-FELT-1-...280807336606?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item41616bea9e
> 
> If you just need a small piece let know I can send you some for the price of the postage.



Don,
I only need enough to re-felt the apron and the gearbox other than that I need to get some to make way wipers for the carriage and the tail stock.  I would be more than happy to pay for postage.


----------



## Jimw (Feb 7, 2013)

Rick_B said:


> I got elt in a rebuild kit I bought - i have some left over I can send you if you want.  Let me know and I'll check what sizes I have.
> 
> Rick



Rick,

thanks. I think Don may have enough on hand. I let you know if I need some.


----------



## Jimw (Feb 7, 2013)

EOD1959 said:


> I made new wool felt wipes for my atlas lathe using high quality 100% wool boot inserts.



Thats being resourceful!


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 7, 2013)

Send me a PM with your address and I'll send you some.
Don


Jimw said:


> Don,
> I only need enough to re-felt the apron and the gearbox other than that I need to get some to make way wipers for the carriage and the tail stock. I would be more than happy to pay for postage.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 7, 2013)

I forgot to add that the reason you can't find F5 or F7 in 3/32" is that it's only made in 1/8"-1" thickness.

http://www.sefelt.com/files3/Wool Felt F-5 Spec Sheet.pdf

http://www.sefelt.com/files3/Wool Felt F-5 Spec Sheet.pdf

http://www.sefelt.com/saeover.html


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 7, 2013)

Felt went out in todays mail.


----------



## EOD1959 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jimw said:


> Thats being resourceful!



Resourceful is not what my friends call me. (cheap bas####)

Dennis


----------



## Jimw (Feb 7, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> Felt went out in todays mail.


Thank you Don.


----------



## Jimw (Feb 12, 2013)

Don I got the felt in the mail yesterday. Good stuff. I put working on the lathe on hold for a few days. Put in a new heater in the garage and working on insulation/lighting now.i am taking the day off work to finish that job tomorrow.


----------

